# The Haunting Grounds 2014



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a short video of this past year's home haunt. I know a few of you were eager to see the Facade completed and in use as our projector screen, so here it is.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Most excellent SK! That facade is simply gorgeous and I love the lighting/projection effects you put to it. Your display is one that stands out every year, and even more so with the new additions. Just perfect! Halloween at it's best!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Which fire and ice bulb was that? Home Depot's? The walls looked great and projection really unexpected. Nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in love with that celtic tombstone:jol:

You've got some gorgeous props (and people) in your display. I like your use of the projection inside the mausoleum and the green rippling light - we used the blue in our yard and it does make for a nice effect.

Great logo, BTW!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
Very nice :jol:


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Which fire and ice bulb was that? Home Depot's? The walls looked great and projection really unexpected. Nice.


That was spirit's green fire and ice.

And Thanks all for the compliments.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, just Wow! Your work paid off with a great display


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking haunt. The mausoleum and Celtic cross really stand out. The projection in the mausoleum really look like they're free floating. What are you projecting on? I like your video work too.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

:lolkin:Wow! Where to begin, the mausoleum with ghost projection, Celtic cross, actors makeup & costuming, lighting...top notch!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic!!


----------

